# Haveing trouble tieing a haywire knot



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Any tips on tieing a haywire knot ???


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

those little twisting devices they sell make it foolproof!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

What are you having trouble with? Here'ssome instructions: http://www.pierfishingguide.com/Haywire_Twist.html


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

try this way...may help...it did me


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Danggggg Bluff... that is an awesome looking knot!! I'll have to try that next time!!!

Thanks! :clap


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Got the twesty tool, didnt help much, tied about 10, they

look like crap, hope they hold ?? useing single strand line 32#,

40lbs swivels, but mine dont look anything like the ones

above ??


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

backlash

practice practice practice......i still cant make it like that every time......youll get the hang of it!!!


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

But i want to fish sunday morning come day break at P'cola

pier, got to get it by then, guess i will cut the hardwear off

and start over ??:banghead


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking knot. I have never used the metal things they sell at stores to tie them....do they work pretty good?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

no, i dont think the tie things work, mine look just as bad useing

it as if i had hand tied it:sick

:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

watch these....maybe they will help ya....Stephen


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (6/27/2008)*Nice looking knot. I have never used the metal things they sell at stores to tie them....do they work pretty good?


Those gadgets suck. We bought one quite awhile ago & tried using it but it just sucked to put it lightly. (my opinion of it) 

Practice &you shouldfind yourself gettingbetter & better at it. http://www.florida-offshore.com/content-74.html= another How To with pics as well.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried one of those too. It was way harder to do it with the device than by hand.

Just keep practicing, your haywire twists will get neater.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

send me a PM the next time you go to the pier... i'll meet you out there and by the end of the day, you'll be tying perfect haywire twists....

it takes alot of practice....

i can tie singlestrand perfect just about every time, even the real big stuff....

now, seven strand.... it's a bit tricky with the small stuff (18#, 27#)... don't EVER EVVEEERRRR use 40# sevenstrand.... it's big enough to where it usually doesn't fit between the mack's teeth, yet small enough to where they can cut it... i personally will only use 60# sevenstrand, for a few reasons,

it's easy to tie,

it's big enough to where MOST OF THE TIME kings won't cut it,

when snobling baits, the sevenstrand has a bit of 'play' in it, (not as stiff as singlestrand) and IMHO gives your bait a better action,

and it is big enough that it usually deters spanish and juvy kings from eating your bait....

when it comes to singlestrand, i usually wrap 3-4 loose twists, then follow up with 8-9 tight twists, there is also a process that you can do to the tag end, where you twist it a cetain wayand it will break off clean, so you don't have to clip it and leave wire that pricks you in the fingers(admit it, it's happened before oke)

sevenstrand, i will tie one overhand knot, and then go straight to 10-12 tight wraps... then clip. I use this method on everything from 18# to 135# ... (any bigger than that, there is a way to braid the wire, it is pretty neat, and works extremely well on 400# and 800# sevenstrand, and it's way stronger than crimps)

if anyone wants to learn these, i'd be more than happy to show them, as it is pretty difficult to explain without showing someone in person


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree with several of the posts above: practice

But, to try to help you, remember this: twist, then wrap

The first few twists are just that: twists. Hold the two crossed ends with the pliers as show in the photo above and make sure they cross at a 90 degree angle. Then twist them evenly together.

Then you finish with wraps, where one end is wrapped around the other. 

The really neat trick is to break off the tag end rather than cutting it. After the wraps you make a 90 degree bend in the tag end about an inch from the wraps. Then bend this back and forth. The wire will break right at the last twist and will not leave a small end sticking out to grab your hand. If you cut it rather than bend and break it will leave a small end sticking out that will rip you hand open.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Yall wernt kidding about pokeing your finger, that crap hurts:reallycrying

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

backlash try this.....a great rigging guy showed me this and it works, it will eventually get easier to do by hand.....this leaves no sharp point to prick your finger with...


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Bluff, will try some more after work,


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i have used the EZ Twist tool (looks like a silver bullet) for years. i have probably tied a thousand rigs with that tool. it does take some practice and some concentration on the amount of pressure you apply but hang in there. i wouldn't tie a king rig without one. 

backlash- i will be making up rigs every night this week.(getting ready for the ADSFR) you are more than welcome to come over and get some tips. 

-shane


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Backlash (6/28/2008)*Yall wernt kidding about pokeing your finger, that crap hurts:reallycrying
> 
> :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

agreed


----------

